# Schwimmpflanzen und Pflanzerde



## Regs (6. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,
ich komme gerade mit einem Kofferraum voller Wasserpflanzen aus der Gärtnerei und bin etwas ratlos weil die alle in Erde stehen. Lasse ich die Erde dran und packe noch die kleinen Kiesel außen herum?

Was ist eine Schwimmpflanze - schwimmt die frei im Teich? Da muss ich doch sicher vorher den Wurzelballen abspülen, oder? Sorry für meine doofen Fragen aber es ist mein "erstes Mal".


----------



## Eugen (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen und Pflanzerde*

Hi Regine

eine Schwimmpflanze schwimmt, daher der Name. 
Die haben idR. keine Wurzelballen und sind schon mal gar nicht in Erde eingepflanzt.

Ob man die Erde abwäscht oder dran läßt ?
Tja,da scheiden sich die Geister bzw User.

Immo diskutiren wir grad in einem anderen Thread,welches Substrat am besten geeignet ist.
Da geht es um Erde,Sand,Lehm und auch Teicherde.
Für viele Foris ein absolutes NOGO.

Da du eh eine Teichschale hast,mit einer sicherlich recht flachen "Uferzone" würde ich die Pflanzen grob von der "Topferde" befreien und in Erde/Sandgemisch pflanzen.
Kleine Kiesel zum Abdecken verwenden.

Wenn du verrätst,um welche Pflanzen es sich genau handelt,kann man über das Substrat spezifischere Aussagen machen.


----------



## Regs (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen und Pflanzerde*

Hallo Eugen,
ja die Diskussion ist für einen Anfänger, der wegen fehlender Erfahrung keine eigene Einschätzung vornehmen kann, verwirrend. In der Gärtnerei riet man mir, die Erde dran zu lassen, das hab ich jetzt gemacht und die Pflanzen in Kies in die Pflanztöpfe oder die Uferzone eingepackt.

Bloss dieser Wasser-Knöterich Polygonum amphibium macht mich ratlos. Soll eine Schwimmpflanze sein (steht auf dem Stecker). Die Pflanze steckt aber in einem fest verklumpten Substrat-Wurzelballen aus dem auch neue Triebe kommen und geht auch nach grobem Abwaschen unter wenn man sie ins Wasser legt. Ich habe sie jetzt erst Mal zur Substratentfernung in ein Gefäß mit Wasser eingelegt.

Eingekauft habe ich einfach das, was da war:

__ Blutauge
Sumpfschwertlilie
Gauklerblume
__ Rohrkolben
weißes und blaues Sumpfvergissmeinnicht
Sibirische __ Schwertlilie
Brennender __ Hahnenfuß
Japanische __ Iris
__ Sumpfdotterblume
Zypergras
Asiatische Sumpfiris

Danke für Deine Hilfe!


----------



## Eugen (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen und Pflanzerde*

Hi,

der __ Wasserknöterich ist bi 
Es gibt auch eine Landform. laß ihn doch mal im Substrat und stell ihn ca 10cm tief.
Mal schauen was er macht.

Die sibirische (I.sibirica) und die asiatische (I.laevigata) __ Iris bzw. Lilie mögen nur feuchten Boden und sind eher für den Teichrand geeignet.
Die Vergissmeinnichte sind einjährig,samen aber gut aus. Laß denen außenrum etwas Erde,dann keimen die Samen nächstes Jahr besser.
__ Sumpfdotterblume und Gauklerblume mögen es auch gern sumpfig,also nicht in reinen Kies setzen.

Das hat den Vorteil,daß sie jetzt noch gut anwachsen können, der Nachteil wären einige Fadenalgen,die man aber gut abfischen kann


----------



## Regs (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen und Pflanzerde*

Hi,

ach so - bi... 

Dann setz ich ihn mal an die Seite und überlasse ihm die Wahl..

Bei den __ Lilien habe ich die Erde dran gelassen und sie in die Uferzone vom Teich gestellt, da stehen noch ein paar Zentimeter Wasser drin. Die Vergißmeinnichte - aha sie samen nur ab. Das ist ja dann Pech wenn sie in diesem Jahr gar nicht mehr blühen.. 

Die __ Sumpfdotterblume und die Gauklerblume - müssen die aus dem Ufergraben wieder raus, wo sie mit ihren Substratballen im Kies stehen? Es gibt ja keine Sumpfzone an meinem Teich - nur Niedrigwasser, mittleres Hochwasser und Hochwasser..  - oder so...

Na ich lerne das schon noch. Danke für Deine Unterstützung!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen und Pflanzerde*

Hi Eugen, bzw. Regs

der __ Wasserknöterich ist eine Schwimmblattpflanze, was etwas ganz anderes wie eine Schwimmpflanze ist. Schwimmblattpflanzen haben immer die Wurzeln im Boden, die Blattspreite schwimmt an der Oberfläche. (z.B Seerosen, __ Teichrosen, Seekannen, __ Wassernuß) Schwimmpflanzen wurzeln nicht, da hänge die Wurzel im allgemeinen im freien Wasser rum (z.B Wasserhyazinten, __ Wassersalat, Froschbiß, __ Wasserlinsen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Regs (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen und Pflanzerde*

Hallo __ Knoblauchkröte,

auf dem Anstecker steht aber ganz klar: Schwimmpflanze. Hier steht was in der Wikipedia, ich habe gerade mal geguckt: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasser-Knöterich


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen und Pflanzerde*

Hi Regine,

viele (ausländische) Pflanzengroßhändler haben von Botanik leider auch keine Ahnung 

MfG Frank


----------



## Regs (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen und Pflanzerde*

Hi Frank,

dann bin ich ja gespannt, für welches Leben sich die Pflanze entscheidet, sie hat jetzt alle Möglickeiten..


----------



## Chrima (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen und Pflanzerde*

Hallo Regine,

Da hast du ja Glück das es bei deinem Händler noch so eine große Auswahl an Pflanzen gab
Ich war die Woche bestimmt in 4 Läden( Pflanzen Kölle und 3 Baumärkte) da sagte man mir
die Zeit für Teichpflanzen ist vorbei
Habe noch ne mini- Seerose gerettet Teichfarn und ne Muschelpflanze
Tja das hat man davon wenn man zu spät kommt aber ich wollte unbedigt noch in diesem
Jahr einen Mini-Teich (Fotos in Mini-Teich-Seiten)

LG Tina


----------



## Regs (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen und Pflanzerde*

Hallo Tina,
dass die Zeit für Teichpflanzen vorbei sei habe ich auch gehört - es seien auch kaum noch Pflanzen da. Die Beratung war gleich Null, deshalb habe ich einfach mal alles mögliche eingepackt und bin gespannt, ob und wie sich das Pflanzenleben in dem kleinen Becken entwickelt. 

Die Seerose habe ich stehen gelassen - sie war noch sehr klein und ich hatte schon gelesen, dass sie in Etappen wächst und das dieses Jahr nicht mehr geschafft hätte. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass ich eine Seerose - wie versprochen - geschenkt bekomme weil die schon älter und größer sein wird.

Dass Du unbedingt in diesem Jahr noch einen Teich wolltest kann ich mir gut vorstellen, mir geht es auch nicht anders - ich bin total begeistert von dem kleinen Becken in unserem Garten.


----------



## Chrima (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen und Pflanzerde*

Hallo Regina,
Ich glaube Begeisterung ist das falsche Wort
Ich würde es schon fast Sucht nennen. Wenn es nach mir ginge hätte ich auch noch einen 
auf meiner Terasse!!
Die Seerose gab es für einen ganz kleinen Preis und da mein Pflanzen-Helfer-Syndrom so stark ist
mußte sie mit.
Ich will versuchen sie im Wintergarten zu überwintern, dann blüht sie eventuell im nächsten Jahr.

LG Tina


----------



## Regs (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen und Pflanzerde*

Hallo Tina,

gedrückte Daumen für Dein Vorhaben!


----------



## Regs (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen und Pflanzerde*

Hallo,
eine geschenkte Schwimmpflanze die aus einem dicken Stängel besteht aus dessen "Ende" sich zwei kräftige Blätter erheben, kann ich nicht identifizieren. Sie blüht gerade wunderschön. Was mag es sein?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen und Pflanzerde*

Hi Regine,

das ist Menyanthes trifoliata zu deutsch __ Fieberklee

MfG Frank


----------



## Regs (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen und Pflanzerde*

Danke Frank,

die Blüten sind ja wunderschön! Ich war wegen der komischen Stängel die ich im Herbst bekam zunächst etwas skeptisch aber die Pflanze sieht jetzt toll aus..


----------



## Andreas A. (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen und Pflanzerde*



Eugen schrieb:


> Die Vergissmeinnichte sind einjährig,samen aber gut aus.



Entschuldigung wenn ich da widersprechen muß. Nicht alle Vergissmeinicht sind einjährig. Wenn auf dem Etikett Sumpf-Vergissmeinicht drauf steht, sollte es _Myosotis scorpioides _sein. Die Art bildet Überwinterungsknospen. Ich habe mir dieses Jahr auch mehrere gekauft, daher habe ich zur Sicherheit eben noch mal www.floraweb.de nachgesehen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Andreas A. (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen und Pflanzerde*

Oh sorry,
das war ja ein alter Beitrag. Ich hatte das Thema eben von Anfang an noch mal nachgelesen.

Aber vielleicht ist die Info ja doch noch von Interesse!


----------



## Regs (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmpflanzen und Pflanzerde*



Andreas A. schrieb:


> Entschuldigung wenn ich da widersprechen muß. Nicht alle Vergissmeinicht sind einjährig. Wenn auf dem Etikett Sumpf-Vergissmeinicht drauf steht, sollte es _Myosotis scorpioides _sein. Die Art bildet Überwinterungsknospen. Ich habe mir dieses Jahr auch mehrere gekauft, daher habe ich zur Sicherheit eben noch mal www.floraweb.de nachgesehen.
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Hallo Andreas,
das war wohl auch wirklich eine überwindernde Art denn jetzt blüht die Pflanze sehr schön. Danke für Deine Info! 

Es sind alle Pflanzen, die ich im letzten Jahr noch pflanzen konnte, angewachsen und mein kleiner Teich ist voller Blüten der unterschiedlichsten Pflanzenarten.

Auch die neue Seerose hat schon vier Blätter hoch geschoben und man sieht, dass von unten noch einiges hinterher kommt.


----------

